
Stop doing email send time optimization – it’s bullshit - Viktor_Egri
https://blog.automizy.com/2016/07/email-send-time-optimization-bullshit/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=community&utm_content=blog%20content&utm_campaign=Stop-doing-email-send-time-optimization-it’s-bullshit
======
Viktor_Egri
Current solutions are simply not enough... So just read our article!

